# Quizduell



## Jascha87 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello my dear Lord of the Rings friends. I have a small request for you. I want to do a little Quizduell style quiz with my friends. All you have to do is answer the 18 following questions. There is no right or wrong just your first thought. Just make a comment with 1... 2... 3... and so on.
Thank you for participating.

1. Name a people from Tolkien's Legendarium.
2. The name of a hobbit.
3. The name od an Human.
4. The name of an Elf.
5. The name of a dwarf.
6. Name one of the fellowship.
7. Name a Valar.
8. Name a Maiar.
9. Name an evil being.
10. Name an animal species from Middle-earth.
11. Name a weapon.
12. Name a place in Middle-earth.
13. Name a structure in Middle-earth.
14. Best part of the movietrilogy. (Lord of the rings)
15. Best part of the movietrilogy. (hobbit)
16. Best scene of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. (cue-like)
17.Best scene from The Hobbit. (cue-like)
18. Name a book besides Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 2, 2022)

1. Name a people from Tolkien's Legendarium. Elves
2. The name of a hobbit. Frodo
3. The name od an Human. Aragorn
4. The name of an Elf. Legolas
5. The name of a dwarf. Gloin
6. Name one of the fellowship. Merry
7. Name a Valar. Ulmo
8. Name a Maiar. Melian
9. Name an evil being. Melkor
10. Name an animal species from Middle-earth. Eagles
11. Name a weapon. Narsil
12. Name a place in Middle-earth. Misty Mountains 
13. Name a structure in Middle-earth. Orthanc
14. Best part of the trilogy. (Lord of the rings) Battle of Pelennor Fields
15. Best part of the trilogy. (hobbit) Riddles in the Dark
16. Best scene of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. (cue-like) The Charge of the Rohirrim
17.Best scene from The Hobbit. (cue-like) 
18. Name a book besides Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit. Silmarillion


----------



## Elassar (Dec 11, 2022)

1) Dwarves
2) Belladona Took 
3) Barahir
4) Fëanor 
5) Durin 
6) Gandalf 
7) Tulkas
8) Eönwë 
9) Glaurung 
10) Eagles 
11) Anduril 
12) Imladris 
13) Minas Tirith 
14) Charge of the rohirrim 
15) Battle of the five armies
16) charge of the rohirrim
17) rally to Thorin 
18) Between and Luthien


----------



## Ent (Dec 11, 2022)

1. people. - Woses. 
2. hobbit. - Gerontius Took.
3. Human. - Barliman Butterbur
4. Elf. - Glorfindel
5. dwarf. - Dain
6. fellowship. - Gimli
7. Valar. - Aule
8. Maiar. - Gandalf
9. evil being. - Ungoliant
10. animal species - fox
11. weapon - spear
12. place - Fangorn Forest
13. structure - Orthanc
14. Best part of the movietrilogy LoTR. - Treebeard sequences
15. Best part of the movietrilogy Hobbit - Bilbo giving the Arkenstone
16. Best scene of the Lord of the Rings trilogy. - 
17.Best scene from The Hobbit. (cue-like) - Gandalf talking to Bilbo at the beginning.
18. Name a book besides Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit - The Peoples of Middle-Earth


----------

